# What should be the next highest rank on PFF??



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems that we have outgrown the old system of ranking on here. White marlin just does not leave any room for growth, so I am looking for ideas as to a new rank!

I will start it off. I say 10,000 posts and you could be.......... HAMMERHEAD STATUS!!!!:takephoto


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

On the old forum I had my very own status of Obsessed....yeah, I used to post...ALOT.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

To be honest, ..............................


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Posting that much, maybeWE should get this










everytime you hit Reply or Post New Topic????


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey now, I'm right behind him lol ,Im a grouper coming up on sailfish in only 8 months since registration:moon


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

does it not goto blue marlin or grand slam anymore?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Ron and Scott's take on !!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink I'll admit it----years ago when I was a little ruby red lip and just stickin' my toes in the water w/ my arse in the sand I was a little intimidated by the higher ranks....but I finally found out they put their panties on just like me----:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *WW2 (12/18/2009)*On the old forum I had my very own status of *Obsessed*....yeah, I used to post...ALOT.


i remember that...always thought that was funny and you were elmiril back then too...

and i love those emoticons ron and scott...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see.....

I am at 1441 posts..... (now 1442). Averaging 5.8 a day...

6,000 - 1441= 4559

4559/5.81=784.6 days

784/365 days in a year= 2.14 years at this rate just to get to where Tunaman is now. :moon

Tunaman is averaging 7.45 posts a day. I have *<U>NO HOPE</U>* of catching up.:bowdown


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Jason (12/18/2009)*I like Ron and Scott's take on !!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink I'll admit it----years ago when I was a little ruby red lip and just stickin' my toes in the water w/ my arse in the sand I was a little intimidated by the higher ranks....but I finally found out they put their panties on just like me----:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


Tunaman patties...... Oh I mean panties! LOL ( I seriously read it patties the first time)


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I visit alot but dont post very much, so it dont really matter to me. But happy holidays anyway. :letsdrink


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I say just start them over back to pinfish.......or maybe level 2 pinfish! I plan on changing my name soon anyway so doesn't matter to me


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Team Bloody Waters (12/18/2009)*I say just start them over back to pinfish.......or maybe level 2 pinfish! I plan on changing my name soon anyway so doesn't matter to me




I think their is plenty of big fish in the world Chris could extend the ranking indefinitely if he wanted



hammer head

great white

killer whale 



My suggestions. Some of these ranks could be nearly impossible to achieve... 1000, 20,000, 30,000 postings... could take years, long after Chris gets sick of the drama and pulls the plug.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote "This is what happens. It indicates the non-frenzied feeding of a large squalus - possibly Longimanus or Isurus glauca. Now... the enormous amount of tissue loss prevents any detailed analysis; however *the attacking squalus must be considerably larger than any normal squalus *found in these waters. Didn't you get on a boat and check out these waters?"

That would be the Great White Shark from....


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

How about a "MULLET", to be the ultimate post master's. LOL


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Just keep it like it is........"Tuna Man". No one will ever catch him.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

BIG MOUTH Billy Bass!!!!!!!! :moon


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

if your really want to put it into perspective, start looking at the number of visits......


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *brnbser (12/18/2009)*if your really want to put it into perspective, start looking at the number of visits......




Holy crap you got a point there


----------



## Forrest (Jan 23, 2009)

then again there are people like me who don't get to live on the coast and just have to remind ourselves why we work hard, to get to fish with family and friends. It reallyis amazing what this forum does when a member is in trouble. A close family indeed, I just hope if I ever break down when I'm down that I have my laptop with me, so I can beg for help, just kidding, ya'll have a Merry Christmas.

Forrest


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Biller48 (12/18/2009)*How about a "MULLET", to be the ultimate post master's. LOL


+1for mullet!......Great white doesn't have a tasty gizzard!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *brnbser (12/18/2009)*if your really want to put it into perspective, start looking at the number of visits......


yep...my ratio from posts to visits is about 10 as is yours scott...i look a lot..plus i have like 4 computers between home and work...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow...I learned 2 intresting things from this thread. 



Number one....WW2...YOU were Emeril? With the avatar that looked like a anamted video game monster about 4 years ago??? Never knew!



And 2...Jason.....panties? How do those ride on the thighs under uniform???? oke



Hee hee... I truly wish they had a "Sheephead" ranking to match my introductory picture to the forum 3 years and 350 days ago..that still makes for one great avatar.



So easy a caveman can do it. Or yankee.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Clay-Doh (12/18/2009)*Wow...I learned 2 intresting things from this thread.
> 
> Number one....WW2...YOU were Emeril? With the avatar that looked like a anamted video game monster about 4 years ago??? Never knew!
> 
> ...


Yeah when I briefly met you at Mark and Angelyn's Blue Angel party I was expecting to see your avatar! 

don't judge a member by his avatar I guess:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Haa haa...just up to a couple years ago...this was me!

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">I was so darn proud of them sheephead I got with a mask and snorkle! Get a lil misty eyed thinkin bout it.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

You Guy's are,, WELL YOU KNOW!!!:letsparty:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Clay, for a moment there I thought I was looking at Billy Ray Cyrus holding a fish.....:doh


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

"Sheepshead, so easy a cave man can do it!" ( Geico theme song plays )


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say AssHat but Ron got there years ago! On a serious note,who cares! You could have 10 posts as a pinfish and be more productive than lets say several thousand truely meaningless,stupid,don't make sense what was he thinkin and totally mindless posts from someone like lets say,Me! Wow,get ya to drinkin,UH :doh thinkin that I'm pretty useless on this forum.:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Funny post guy's!!! 

It is funny how the numbers build up over the months and years!! I can't beleive I have as many post as I do. I don't feel like I respond to a whole lot of stuff!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Jason (12/18/2009)*I like Ron and Scott's take on !!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink I'll admit it----years ago when I was a little ruby red lip and just stickin' my toes in the water w/ my arse in the sand I was a little intimidated by the higher ranks....but I finally found out they put their panties on just like me----:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


Pansie

Sorry to derail... Please continue...:shedevil


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Alright . -Aint it nice to have the gift of GAB.:sleeping ----------Good Idea though.:clap


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Way to much freetime", or "I don't actually fish I just like talking about fishing"


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with Ron, Scott and Traver (sp?)

I never cared on the last PFF when it became an issue. Seems like a few others did care though.

As far as visits guess that can be misleading also. I have visited this thing 15 times a day since laid off, SEPT. Thats like 2,000 visits in 4 months but the counter barely has me above that, oh well.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I always wonder....

How are "visits" calculated??? I routinely have to log back in anytime I want to post on a topic. I know others have the same problem. Does it count as a new visit only when you log back in, or each time you navigate to the page again on IE?

I be only Chris Coture knows the answer to this one....:doh


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Deeplines (12/19/2009)*I never cared on the last PFF when it became an issue. Seems like a few others did care though.


Yeah, I recall there was a lot of commotion about thatleading up to the switched to the new forumwhen everybody was going to have to start over at "pinfish".

I think there are some that need to have the rank of "Remora"... you know the ones thatare always lurking around and as soon as someone throws out a thread they grab it and F-it up before it can get to anywhere productive....:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Experimental changes now in effect.......


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/19/2009)*Experimental changes now in effect.......


:letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (12/19/2009)*Experimental changes now in effect.......


Uh-oh....

Hey!!!!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>










Real Dork <------------------










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 10:02:18 AM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblPostCount>Posts: 731, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 4,922

This isn't what they had in mind!!!!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*<U>Illustrious Illuminated High Mullet</U>*










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 12:24:50 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblPostCount>Posts: 6,043, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 21,209


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Trial run on the top 6.....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!!!

Who were the top six, anyway???

Telum, tunaman, and jason....And who else?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

too funny!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome! I like the comical aspect and think it should be applied to all the ranks

Pathetic Pinfish

Ginormous Grouper

Ravenous Ruby Red Lips

etc...


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Is Barracuda even in there? Just wondering.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry....top 5....

<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px" id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Tuna Man</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblLastActive>Today @ 1:07:06 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblPostCount>6,045 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblVisitCount>21,212 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl2:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl2:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Telum Pisces</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblLastActive>Today @ 1:00:07 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblPostCount>4,045 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblVisitCount>15,903 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl3:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl3:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><A id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_hypWebAddress title=Web target=_Blank AlternateText="MemberList_Web"></A> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>John B.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblLastActive>Tuesday, December 15, 2009 10:11:21 AM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblPostCount>3,604 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblVisitCount>7,082 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl4:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl4:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Splittine</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblLastActive>Today @ 1:07:04 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblPostCount>3,472 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblVisitCount>9,285 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl5:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl5:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><A id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_hypWebAddress title=Web target=_Blank AlternateText="MemberList_Web"></A> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Clay-Doh</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl6_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl6_lblLastActive>Today @ 11:09:03 AM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl6_lblPostCount>3,467 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl6_lblVisitCount>3,930 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl6_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl6:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl6_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl6:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha, that is some funny stuff right there. So at what post count do we get there. I am just a nuclear fed mullet right now. Good stuff guys.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang Ron your a King mullet and Im just a regular ol roe mullet.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to wear the wig when you're on the forum.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I made "SHEEPHEAD"! 



My ultimate dram! Thank you Wade for fulfilling one of the items on my bucket list!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

After the Marlin you can go thru the Sharks and then have the Killer whale as the top of the top


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah..... I figure at 10,000 posts you achieve.......



*"Mystical Pollywog"*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/19/2009)*Nah..... I figure at 10,000 posts you achieve.......
> 
> 
> 
> *"Mystical Polywog"*


Pollywog is cute but others like myself are already a SHELLBACK, damn I'll never forget that initiation:doh


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot about that. Gimme a little time to think.....


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Super Stumpknocker!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got it! What my Daddy used to call very small fish trying to take the bait, but were only big enough to nibble a little at the time.....



_"Tumultuous Turd Tapper"_


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Forum Rat..Much worst than Pier Rat


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (12/19/2009)*I got it! What my Daddy used to call very small fish trying to take the bait, but were only big enough to nibble a little at the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> _"Tumultuous Turd Tapper"_


Now who wouldn't aspire to get that rank!!!!!!! :bowdown

Wade you are brilliant!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Post count,, you have got to be kidding me! I could give a crap less about post count. What does that do for you? I just don't get it. I have no idea what my count is. I guess i'll look after this post. Quality of your post not count.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

1590,,,, Sailfish. I had no idea. Hey i am about to post a new thread that is worth wild. I hope ya'll can comment on it and get your count up,,,, for whatever thats worth.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/19/2009)*I got it! What my Daddy used to call very small fish trying to take the bait, but were only big enough to nibble a little at the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> _"Tumultuous Turd Tapper"_




That is funny as hell right there. :bowdown


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

That would be ......like....... the grand high wizard of pff or something!

I bet that ANYONE, regardless of race, creed, color, sex, denomination, sheephead status, or mullet affiliation could one day achieve:<P align=center>Tumultuous Terd Tapper<P align=left><P align=left>status.........<P align=left>What was it MLK said? "I have a dream!!!!!!"<P align=left>:moon


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HEMINGWAY!!!

A fisherman of eloquence ( Bull$hitter)

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott your just mad cuz your not a sheephead like me.



Could someone please make scott a jack crevell??


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/19/2009)*Scott your just mad cuz your not a sheephead like me.
> 
> Could someone please make scott a jack crevell??


No. Way. I should definitely be made Jack Crevalle. Or Pompano. PLEASE.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

There should be a cigar minnow designation.

Too small to eat, too big to ignore...........:moon


----------



## molvera (Nov 3, 2007)

There is probably room for more names between white marlin and Neptune.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *molvera (12/20/2009)*There is probably room for more names between white marlin and Neptune.


Neptune????


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *molvera (12/20/2009)*There is probably room for more names between white marlin and Neptune.
> ...


Greek God of water??


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey you cant forget a toadfish or lizzardfish.. 

how about porpoise for the highest rank because no matter what you do, theyre gona eat your fish and you cant do sh!t about it, so in turn they ALWAYS win


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

If dolphin is gonna be the highest, then remora needs to be the lowest. Not even a dolphin will eat a gnasty old remora. I have tried it. They swam AWAY from the remora. Like dolphin repellant!

What was the name of the giant sea that existed when Pangea (the super continent) existed???

THAT would be a good name for those in the top ranks... 

Here it is, one Google search later! PANTHALASSA


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

What was wrong with the way it was on the old forum,white marlin then blue marlin followed by grand slam? I think Murph was the next higher ranking,wasn't it old members,sorry,long time members. :letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to be a redfish or a cobia..... How many more post do I need for that rank????


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

"Bull" Shark, Whaler, The Great Abyss...  :bump


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

How bout TROUSER TROUT if your on here that much you gottoo much time toF**k off . Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow... what a great board..... with some of these members, you could have posted a novel.... lol :bowdown


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

went back and pulled the list of the top ten post grabbers fromwhen the other forum was shut down

Rankingpostsdateregistered 

<TABLE class=bbstable cellSpacing=1 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>1</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>Deeplines</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Grand Slam</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>8768</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>5/3/2004</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>2</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>Tuna Man</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Grand Slam</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>8000</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>2/21/2005</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>3</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>Chris Couture</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Site Administrator</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4546</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4/23/2004</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>4</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>elmiril(WW2 now)</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Blue Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4143</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4/27/2004</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>5</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>David Ridenour</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Blue Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4052</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>11/21/2005</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>6</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>jim t</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Blue Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>3530</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4/29/2004</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>7</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>Xanadu</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Blue Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>3145</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4/25/2004</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>8</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>brnbser</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>Blue Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>3068</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>4/26/2004</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>9</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>biggamefishr</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>White Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>2972</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>3/6/2005</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagecellbody>10</TD><TD class=messagecellbody>Halfmoon</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>White Marlin</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>2944</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap>2/20/2005</TD><TD class=messagecellbody noWrap></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job scott...oh the memories, when i first found this site...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Two more levels, Hammer Head and Great White!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I think one of these 2 should be the top post maker. 

Sea Wolf










or Blobfish


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *PinfishPunisher (12/22/2009)*after 10,000 post you get the rank of MASTER BAITER but who cares about post #'s. It is a way to keep return traffic to forums. Some people think that having more post makes them more important in that forum than the next chum almost like a bidding war. So mods use this snazzy trick for return hits to site making more leverage to sell ads. tell me im wrong. Troll? no I just say it like I see it. lets see if this post aint deleted.


Uhh, ok....you bet. Reading a little into it? We mods just Moderate....period. Hate to dissapoint your theory.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, troll, this forum doesn't sell ad's and never has since it began. the ads at the top are to help the administrator offset the costs of maintaining the forum, sorry wrong answer.....it's been that way since it started......any other know it all's wanna try?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (12/22/2009)*yep, troll, this forum doesn't sell ad's and never has since it began. the ads at the top are to help the administrator offset the costs of maintaining the forum, sorry wrong answer.....it's been that way since it started......any other know it all's wanna try?


Now to butt in and increase my count:doh. Chris refuses (as long as I've been here) to either plaster adds on the forum, or and by the way where is the donation request??? We have tried to donate monies when Chris was up dating the server...His reply was NO, NO.

Thank You Chris...I'm blessed to not only find this Forum but mostly finding the members that add to my life.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

This is the first Forum that I've ever joined...hell I didn't know what a Forum was before I did. I have learned many things about fishing the Gulf, and I've most certainly contributed as much as I could.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Freaking post whore springs to mind.



Skippy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You use the word whore like being one is a bad thing?



They gotta eat too Skippy! :letsdrink


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know what these are but they are ugly.




















Highest rank should have some kind of intimidating bad azz name and be ferocious looking:










Just my .02.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/23/2009)*You use the word whore like being one is a bad thing?
> 
> They gotta eat too Skippy! :letsdrink


By the way Clay I got dinner ready baby...............


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *PinfishPunisher (12/22/2009)*after 10,000 post you get the rank of MASTER BAITER but who cares about post #'s. It is a way to keep return traffic to forums. Some people think that having more post makes them more important in that forum than the next chum almost like a bidding war. So mods use this snazzy trick for return hits to site making more leverage to sell ads. tell me im wrong. Troll? no I just say it like I see it. lets see if this post aint deleted.


If this is the "way you see it", you need glasses. 

By the way, encouraging people to post, is not a bad thing, as it is the collective contributions of the forum members that results in a vast database of knowledge and a feeling of belonging to a community. 

I think we can probably all agree that you are one of the people we don't want in our community because you have nothing to contribute other than negativity. I really don't understand why "you are here" if "thats the way you see it". Go find someplace where they "see it like you do".


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *PinfishPunisher (12/22/2009)*after 10,000 post you get the rank of MASTER BAITER but who cares about post #'s. It is a way to keep return traffic to forums. Some people think that having more post makes them more important in that forum than the next chum almost like a bidding war. So mods use this snazzy trick for return hits to site making more leverage to sell ads. tell me im wrong. Troll? no I just say it like I see it. lets see if this post aint deleted.


you truely have no idea wtf you are talking about.. your signature saws it all


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PinfishPunisher (12/22/2009)*after 10,000 post you get the rank of MASTER BAITER but who cares about post #'s. It is a way to keep return traffic to forums. Some people think that having more post makes them more important in that forum than the next chum almost like a bidding war. So mods use this snazzy trick for return hits to site making more leverage to sell ads. tell me im wrong. Troll? no I just say it like I see it. lets see if this post aint deleted.




Huh? After reading that statement I can only come up with one answer,Your a Friggin Idiot!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *1234567890 (12/23/2009)*here comes the forum police..better run they're sailfish! :looser haha I bet yall are also level 75 wizards in dungeons n dragons too huh? may the force be with you dweebs hahaha merry christmas to you decent people


So let me get this straight.....

You come on here and have nothing but scathing remarks about how the owner runs it and how the ranking is biased/skewed. Then you criticize the response you get from your poorly thought out, ill informed original post? I think you have watched too much "spaceballs".

I have an idea. Why don't you go FISHING and post something about it?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

so whats the verdict on the new rankings?? it may not be important but it is funny..


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have already noticed some changes, such as the cigar minnow designation!

I happen to like it!:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are the changes.. Nothing major, just need more posts to change levels and added a couple on the high side.

<TABLE class=PanelBar_OuterTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR id=a_tblEditMemberLevels name="a_tblEditMemberLevels"><TD><TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_tblEditMemberLevels cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px" id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Cigar Minnow </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl2_lblMinPosts>0 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Ruby Red Lip </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl3_lblMinPosts>25 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Mingo </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl4_lblMinPosts>100 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Trigger </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl5_lblMinPosts>200 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Snapper </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl6_lblMinPosts>400 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Grouper </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl7_lblMinPosts>600 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Sailfish </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl8_lblMinPosts>1,200 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>White Marlin </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl9_lblMinPosts>2,500 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Blue Marlin </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl10_lblMinPosts>4,000 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 45%" class=TableCell_Light>Grand Slam </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%" class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_ctlMemberLevels__ctl11_lblMinPosts>6,000 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE id=c_tblEditMemberLevels class=PanelBar_Footer border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" name="c_tblEditMemberLevels"><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

looks good!!!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Downtime2 (12/26/2009)*Here are the changes.. Nothing major, just need more posts to change levels and added a couple on the high side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No illustrious high mullet?


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking "Black Marlin" , since they are arguably at the top of all Pelagic species ?? ... also I thought about "Poseidon" , since he is the King of the Seas ?? :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i like the posiedon idea:letsdrink


----------

